# New Canon PZ-E1



## craiglove (Apr 12, 2016)

I see that Canon is finally coming out with a power zoom attachment for their 18-135 EF-S lens. I shoot a fair amount of video with my 70D and would love this feature. I plan to upgrade to the 80D, but am quite sure that only the newest 18-135 will work. To my knowledge, this would be the third version of this lens, but they all have essentially the same name. What I have noticed is that the newest I have seen has "nanoUSM" on the barrel. Does anyone know if this is the lens that will work with the power Zoom attachment that comes out in June? If so, I would buy the body and lens now. I just need to know if this lens will work with the attachment. Looking at the zoom, it has 6-8 pins sticking up that will need to contact the lens, plus a pair of side locks. Help! Tank you...


----------



## Random Orbits (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes, it is. TDP has a review on it:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-18-135mm-f-3.5-5.6-IS-USM-Lens.aspx


----------



## mrzero (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes it is. Look at the underside of the lens and should be able to see the gearing to engage the PZ-E1 and slots for those two locks you mentioned.

It is also the only 18-135 that is being sold as a kit with the 80D, to my knowledge. EDIT - I think it is the only 18-135 that is being bundled by Canon, that is. Of course, vendors (ie. eBay) could bundle other lenses in an effort to swindle people.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2016)

Although power zoom is not for me, it could be great with the 80D. Since low cost zooms are typically not parfocal, the AF of the camera should adjust focus as you zoom. I'm wondering how well that works.


----------



## Starfox (Apr 26, 2016)

Yup it is


----------

